# Error al instalar mod_jk

## alcomoll

Hola ..al intentar instalar mod_jk de apache me ha soltado este error. Dice que lo cuelgue en bugs.gentoo.org ..pero no tengo cuenta de bugzilla.

Alguien me puee ayudar?

```

configure: error: Invalid location for apxs: '/usr/sbin/apxs2'

!!! Please attach the following file when filing a report to bugs.gentoo.org:

!!! /var/tmp/portage/www-apache/mod_jk-1.2.25/work/tomcat-connectors-1.2.25-src/native/config.log

 * 

 * ERROR: www-apache/mod_jk-1.2.25 failed.

 * Call stack:

 *              ebuild.sh, line 1701:  Called dyn_compile

 *              ebuild.sh, line 1039:  Called qa_call 'src_compile'

 *              ebuild.sh, line   44:  Called src_compile

 *   mod_jk-1.2.25.ebuild, line   37:  Called econf '--with-apxs=/usr/sbin/apxs2' '--with-apr-config=/usr/bin/apr-config'

 *              ebuild.sh, line  638:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *            die "econf failed"

 *  The die message:

 *   econf failed

 * 

 * If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.

 * A complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/www-apache/mod_jk-1.2.25/temp/build.log'.

 * 

 * Messages for package www-apache/mod_jk-1.2.25:

 * 

 * ERROR: www-apache/mod_jk-1.2.25 failed.

 * Call stack:

 *              ebuild.sh, line 1701:  Called dyn_compile

 *              ebuild.sh, line 1039:  Called qa_call 'src_compile'

 *              ebuild.sh, line   44:  Called src_compile

 *   mod_jk-1.2.25.ebuild, line   37:  Called econf '--with-apxs=/usr/sbin/apxs2' '--with-apr-config=/usr/bin/apr-config'

 *              ebuild.sh, line  638:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *            die "econf failed"

 *  The die message:

 *   econf failed

 * 

 * If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.

 * A complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/www-apache/mod_jk-1.2.25/temp/build.log'.

 * 

```

----------

## alcomoll

Mi directorio "apxs" se encuentra aqui:

```
find /usr/ -name "apxs"

/usr/local/apache/bin/apxs

```

como puedo indicarle esto? ...   :Confused: 

----------

## achaw

Anduviste compilando "a mano"?

Otra cosa, postea el error completo a ver si nos da mas pistas.

Y tampoco se hace "crooposting" lee las normas del foro

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-700845.html

Saludos

----------

## alcomoll

Perdon por el otro post, pero ...me urgia el tema ... y pense que tal vez en ingles alguien podria ayudarme. 

No volverá a pasar.

En cuanto al error, ... no he compilado nada a mano.

He seguido este tutorial del wiki

http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_Apache2_and_Tomcat5#Getting_Apache2_and_Tomcat5_to_work

Pero cuando ha llegado la hora de hacer 

emerge -av mod_jk

Me suelta ese error que he puesto arriba.

Esta es la ejecución:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> # USE="apache2" emerge -av mod_jk
> 
> These are the packages that would be merged, in order:
> ...

 

Y el error completo extraido del fichero '/var/tmp/portage/www-apache/mod_jk-1.2.25/temp/build.log' es este:

(creo que es lo mismo)

```

USE="apache2" emerge -av mod_jk

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild  N    ] www-apache/mod_jk-1.2.25  0 kB 

Total: 1 package (1 new), Size of downloads: 0 kB

Would you like to merge these packages? [Yes/No] Yes

>>> Verifying ebuild Manifests...

>>> Emerging (1 of 1) www-apache/mod_jk-1.2.25 to /

 * tomcat-connectors-1.2.25-src.tar.gz RMD160 SHA1 SHA256 size ;-) ...    [ ok ]

 * checking ebuild checksums ;-) ...                                      [ ok ]

 * checking auxfile checksums ;-) ...                                     [ ok ]

 * checking miscfile checksums ;-) ...                                    [ ok ]

 * checking tomcat-connectors-1.2.25-src.tar.gz ;-) ...                   [ ok ]

>>> Unpacking source...

>>> Unpacking tomcat-connectors-1.2.25-src.tar.gz to /var/tmp/portage/www-apache/mod_jk-1.2.25/work

 * Running eautoreconf in '/var/tmp/portage/www-apache/mod_jk-1.2.25/work/tomcat-connectors-1.2.25-src/native' ...

 * Running aclocal ...                                                    [ ok ]

 * Running libtoolize --copy --force --automake ...                       [ ok ]

 * Running aclocal ...                                                    [ ok ]

 * Running autoconf ...                                                   [ ok ]

 * Running autoheader ...                                                 [ ok ]

 * Running automake --add-missing --copy --foreign ...                    [ ok ]

 * Running elibtoolize in: tomcat-connectors-1.2.25-src/native/scripts/build/unix

 *   Applying install-sh-1.5.4.patch ...

 *   Applying max_cmd_len-1.5.0.patch ...

 *   Applying sed-1.5.6.patch ...

>>> Source unpacked.

>>> Compiling source in /var/tmp/portage/www-apache/mod_jk-1.2.25/work/tomcat-connectors-1.2.25-src/native ...

 * econf: updating tomcat-connectors-1.2.25-src/native/scripts/build/unix/config.guess with /usr/share/gnuconfig/config.guess

 * econf: updating tomcat-connectors-1.2.25-src/native/scripts/build/unix/config.sub with /usr/share/gnuconfig/config.sub

./configure --prefix=/usr --host=i686-pc-linux-gnu --mandir=/usr/share/man --infodir=/usr/share/info --datadir=/usr/share --sysconfdir=/etc --localstatedir=/var/lib --with-apxs=/usr/sbin/apxs2 --with-apr-config=/usr/bin/apr-config --build=i686-pc-linux-gnu

checking build system type... i686-pc-linux-gnu

checking host system type... i686-pc-linux-gnu

checking target system type... i686-pc-linux-gnu

checking for a BSD-compatible install... /usr/bin/install -c

checking whether build environment is sane... yes

checking for a thread-safe mkdir -p... /bin/mkdir -p

checking for gawk... gawk

checking whether make sets $(MAKE)... yes

checking for test... /usr/bin/test

checking for rm... /bin/rm

checking for grep... /bin/grep

checking for echo... /bin/echo

checking for sed... /bin/sed

checking for cp... /bin/cp

checking for mkdir... /bin/mkdir

need to check for Perl first, apxs depends on it...

checking for perl... /usr/local/bin/perl

configure: error: Invalid location for apxs: '/usr/sbin/apxs2'

!!! Please attach the following file when filing a report to bugs.gentoo.org:

!!! /var/tmp/portage/www-apache/mod_jk-1.2.25/work/tomcat-connectors-1.2.25-src/native/config.log

 * 

 * ERROR: www-apache/mod_jk-1.2.25 failed.

 * Call stack:

 *              ebuild.sh, line 1701:  Called dyn_compile

 *              ebuild.sh, line 1039:  Called qa_call 'src_compile'

 *              ebuild.sh, line   44:  Called src_compile

 *   mod_jk-1.2.25.ebuild, line   37:  Called econf '--with-apxs=/usr/sbin/apxs2' '--with-apr-config=/usr/bin/apr-config'

 *              ebuild.sh, line  638:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *            die "econf failed"

 *  The die message:

 *   econf failed

 * 

 * If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.

 * A complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/www-apache/mod_jk-1.2.25/temp/build.log'.

 * 

!!! Please attach the following file when filing a report to bugs.gentoo.org:

!!! /var/tmp/portage/www-apache/mod_jk-1.2.25/work/tomcat-connectors-1.2.25-src/native/config.log

 ^[[31;01m*^[[0m

 ^[[31;01m*^[[0m ERROR: www-apache/mod_jk-1.2.25 failed.

 ^[[31;01m*^[[0m Call stack:

 ^[[31;01m*^[[0m              ebuild.sh, line 1701:  Called dyn_compile

 ^[[31;01m*^[[0m              ebuild.sh, line 1039:  Called qa_call 'src_compile'

 ^[[31;01m*^[[0m              ebuild.sh, line   44:  Called src_compile

 ^[[31;01m*^[[0m   mod_jk-1.2.25.ebuild, line   37:  Called econf '--with-apxs=/usr/sbin/apxs2' '--with-apr-config=/usr/bin/apr-config'

 ^[[31;01m*^[[0m              ebuild.sh, line  638:  Called die

 ^[[31;01m*^[[0m The specific snippet of code:

 ^[[31;01m*^[[0m                        die "econf failed"

 ^[[31;01m*^[[0m  The die message:

 ^[[31;01m*^[[0m   econf failed

 ^[[31;01m*^[[0m

 ^[[31;01m*^[[0m If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.

 ^[[31;01m*^[[0m A complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/www-apache/mod_jk-1.2.25/temp/build.log'.

 ^[[31;01m*^[[0m

```

Gracias por la ayuda, es mi primera experiencia con gentoo y estoy bastante verde.

----------

## achaw

Amigo, no pidas disculpas que yo ni soy Moderador ni nada solo es una recomendacion. A mi me parece extraño que tengas un ejecutable (o un archivo!) en /usr/local/bin ya que portage no instala nada ahi, algo manualmente hiciste para que ese archivo este ahi. Te recomiendo usar la busqueda del foro, encontre algo y no me costo mucho, quizas te ayude:

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-561839-highlight-apsx2.html

Y te invito nuevamente a leer las normas del foro.

Espero que te sirva.

Saludos

----------

## alcomoll

Antes de preguntar he utilizado la búsqueda y he leido todos los post referentes a un problema con apxs ... incluso el post que me has proporcionado.

pero ninguno me ha ayudado a solucionar mi problema... Por eso he creado el post.

He intentado instalando apache-tools pero al realizar de nuevo 

# USE="apache2" emerge -av mod_jk

me sigue dando el mismo error.  La verdad es que no se donde partir.

En cuanto ha si he compilado algo a mano ...repito que no. 

Puede que sea debido a que estoy trabajando sobre un gentoo de un servidor OVH  (www.ovh.es) el qual viene pre-configurado con apache, mysql y aglunas cosas mas, con el modulo de administración webmin.

Mi intención es instalar postgres (que ha ido perfecto) ..y tomcat (que tambien me ha ido perfecto) ...pero a la hora de unir el apache con el tomcat ... me he enontrado con este problema.   :Sad: 

Quiero que un dominio que he registrado apunte a una aplicación que tengo deployada dentro del apache y debido a esto preciso instalar todo lo que he mencionado.

Soy desarrollador ... pero cuando me tengo que pelear con el servidor (fuera de php) ... me doy de cabezazos cuando se me complican las cosas hasta que consigo sacarlas tras mucho leer y preguntar.

Un saludo

----------

## achaw

Probaste con algo mas "drastico":

```
EXTRA_ECONF="--with-apxs=/usr/local/apache/bin/apxs" emerge mod_jk
```

Por lo menos, si funciona, para ir tirando...y buscando la verdadera solucion.

Saludos

----------

## alcomoll

Con esa instrucción he conseguido instalar el mod_jk perfectamente!

No se como sera la solución verdadera, pero con esto he salido del aprieto.

Ahora ya solo me queda pegarme con la configuración del modulo  :Very Happy: 

Muchas gracias!!!!

----------

## ZaPa

Hola  alcomoll.

Veamos... a mi tambien me ha pasado mucha veces esto al intentar instalar cualquier cosa.. y el 99% de los casos por no hablar del 100%.. estos errores de compilación son por falta de declaración de USES estrictamente necesarias..

Lo que podrias hacer es hacer un emerge -pv paquete y ver que uses utiliza este paquete y ver las que necesitas e intentar el emerge normal para asi llegar a la solución definitiva.

Pruebalo y nos cuentas.

Saludos.

----------

